# 42nd Annual Hall of Fame Tournament



## Tunaboat1 (Dec 29, 2011)

It's that time of year again! May 24 - June 1.
To print flier and rules, click link below.
http://www.setsfa.com/Hall_Of_Fame_2013.php


----------



## Tunaboat1 (Dec 29, 2011)

This years tournament will be in honor of Steve Musachia, past president, dedicated member and great friend. We will all miss you Brother.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

We have WAHOOOOOO!!! on the board this year, along with Amberjack and BFT in the open division.


----------



## Tunaboat1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Two and a half more weeks.


----------



## Tunaboat1 (Dec 29, 2011)

This coming Saturday

​*Hall of Fame Youth Piggy Perch Contest 
May 17, 2014 @ 9:00 AM *ï© *Ages 4-8 & 9-12 
Pelican Rest Marina (71**st Street Exit), Galveston, Texas 
No Admission Fee 
*


----------



## McIII (Jun 20, 2007)

*Dang I'm Getting Old*

I was one of the original members, and helped to organize and work the first one. Taking off the whole week to fish it this year. See ya'll there.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Can't Wait!!! I'll be working the weight station on the first shift, Saturday 7:00 - 1:30, Yall come see me! We got T-Shirts and Tickts!!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Is there a phone number for the weigh in? What time is weigh in open? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------

